# Anybody play Chess?



## R. Paradon

Since I totally was out of my league with the "sports" thread, I figured I'd try with "sit-down" sports!

I love playing Chess.  My brother went to school with Bobby Fisher at Erasmus High School and could beat him.  And so my brother taught me.  I don't play often because I can not find a good challenge (I am not great, but nobody plays around here).

Any of you other seniors play?


----------



## Elzee

Nope, I don't play chess. I did live in a city near a shopping plaza that had a large chess board which was painted on the floor. The chess pieces were about 3 feet high. Also, there were about 6-12 chess tables and it was always busy with people (mostly men) playing chess. My son (who was 10 at the time) played against a master chess player. This experienced chess player was also teaching my son. My son was paying attention and very attentive and he almost won the game.  Perhaps you can find a chess club or ask for your nearest park or shopping center to paint a large chess board on the floor or ground. You might get people interested in playing with 3 foot chess pieces. 

I play dominoes (Mexican train) with a group of seniors. It is a fast pace game, (at least for us) with little strategy, but you need to keep sharp when it is your turn. We have no time for complaining about our aches and pains and we keep it positive.  We just play for fun.


----------



## R. Paradon

Great!  Your son must be very intelligent!  There are no chess clubs here.  Tourist town and the Thai's play a similar game, but with less pieces and some strange rules!  I used to love dominoes!


----------



## Ginger

R. Paradon said:


> Since I totally was out of my league with the "sports" thread, I figured I'd try with "sit-down" sports!
> 
> I love playing Chess.  My brother went to school with Bobby Fisher at Erasmus High School and could beat him.  And so my brother taught me.  I don't play often because I can not find a good challenge (I am not great, but nobody plays around here).
> 
> Any of you other seniors play?


 _  feel that we are almost in a "chat room"...hahaha....YES!  I used to play chess ALL THE TIME AS A KID!!! _
  My uncle won the state chess championship for the state of Wisconsin  ( way back then) and our family was always trying to "beat each other"!I was sorta good at it ( for a kid) I think? I haven't played in a long time, however!


----------



## SifuPhil

Ah, The Game of Kings!

I used to love playing chess in my teens - my older brother had taught me - but the first time I sat down to play in NYC at one of those little outdoor parks and this guy whips out a double-faced clock, I was lost.

Turns out "speed chess" IS a thing. Just not a thing that I'm attracted to.

I haven't played for years now, partially because I was lured into the world of video games and computer Mah-Jong and Solitaire, but also because I just had too many other interests to juggle. Someday I might take up the game again and reacquaint myself with all those wonderful strategies and tactics.


----------



## Ginger

R. Paradon said:


> Since I totally was out of my league with the "sports" thread, I figured I'd try with "sit-down" sports!
> 
> I love playing Chess.  My brother went to school with Bobby Fisher at Erasmus High School and could beat him.  And so my brother taught me.  I don't play often because I can not find a good challenge (I am not great, but nobody plays around here).
> 
> Any of you other seniors play?



Hey  R. Paradon !

I wanted to explain why I said "seems like we are in a chat room" (in an earlier reply I gave to this question)   I thought that I was replying to TWHRider, when I said this, as I had just replied to three things in a row from her and our timing was just within minutes of each other!  I have never been on a forum before in my life and I sometimes get things all screwed up! Still not sure what exactly happened?   LOL!


----------



## teamrose

I play, but everyone I play is out of my league. I need a baby player. Most of the seniors I know love cards (bridge) which I'm getting rather good at playing. It is also a thinking game. If you need more of a challenge playing chess, perhaps you could give some pointers to lessor players like myself. I would love to improve my game.


----------



## Ginger

I was just remembering the other day how I was so into playing Pinochle many years ago.....?  I remember that I was really good at playing and loved the game....but I can't remember how it is even played now?


----------



## R. Paradon

TWHRider said:


> While "it" sounded perfectly fine to me, "it" makes a lot more sense now:cheerful:



No problem!  The one thing that we seniors have that we can use to our advantage and the kids can not is Senior Moments or in my case it is often Senior Hours!


----------



## teamrose

Agree, senior hours are sweet. The best part about senior memories, we tend to only remember the very very good stuff which of course we blow out of proportions. Then we forget the very very bad stuff which we trivialize. Although, I do know I'm much wiser now than I was at 20.


----------



## R. Paradon

teamrose said:


> Although, I do know I'm much wiser now than I was at 20.



I think I am...but sometimes I wonder!    I find myself doing some things occasionally that make no sense!  But I do provide myself a good laugh afterwards!


----------



## teamrose

You laugh because you know we are slowly losing our minds and it doesn't matter.


----------



## R. Paradon

Actually I have been practicing losing my mind for almost 67 years!  On a more serious level I am so thankful that my mind and body is still stable.  My best friend has Alzheimer's and it is sad to see his mind slowly but steadily leave.  We live in the same complex and at times it is like I am raising a son again.


----------



## SeaBreeze

R. Paradon said:


> Actually I have been practicing losing my mind for almost 67 years!  On a more serious level I am so thankful that my mind and body is still stable.  My best friend has Alzheimer's and it is sad to see his mind slowly but steadily leave.  We live in the same complex and at times it is like I am raising a son again.



My mother's sister, my aunt, died from Alzheimer's...so sad and scary for me.  I am currently taking at least a spoonful of coconut oil daily, in the hope of avoiding this disease, which seems so much more serious than the usual dementia or forgetfulness...


----------



## teamrose

Alzheimer's is a truly sad illness. However, the person with Alzheimer's soon forget they have it, and really don't understand why people treat them as if they are senile. It is hardest on the family. The person with the disease is happy because they are living in the past and for most of us, our past was the best time of our lives. Humans have an amazing ability to remember the good times and downplay the bad. The best thing a friend of an Alzheimer's victim can do is just be there and listen to the same old stories over and over.


----------



## R. Paradon

My friend and I have decided to do a video project on him and the disease.  He wants people to know what he feels like as everything he finds is only written documentation from a specialist and never from a person with the disease!


----------



## teamrose

That is really a great project. Until you actually experience a loved one with the horrible disease, you can have no idea how debilitating it truly is. It seems the cases are increasing. Is it in the food or the water why so  any people are coming down with the illness.


----------



## R. Paradon

teamrose said:


> That is really a great project. Until you actually experience a loved one with the horrible disease, you can have no idea how debilitating it truly is. It seems the cases are increasing. Is it in the food or the water why so  any people are coming down with the illness.



Yes, it is so frustrating for the poor guy!  And the ironic (?) thing is that there is only a six month difference in our age.  I was doing a bit of research on the disease and found that now scientist have found a gene or something that can be found in a small child which detects Alzheimer's!  Perhaps in time it can be eliminated.


----------



## R. Zimm

I used to when I was younger but not lately. I do have a free app on my iphone for chess and have played it a couple of times, does that count?


----------



## teamrose

A free chess app, how interesting. I know how to play chess because my father loved the game and made sure all his children played. I lost interest because I was never able to beat my father.


----------

